# Hunger Games Simulator // ROUND 2



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

OH BOY, ROUND 2!
So, the way this works is you enter a shitton of people into different districts (we can have 36 people in 12 districts in this case) and the simulator randomly chooses what happens. Sounds a bit boring, but if you want an example of how it works, you can both try it out yourself or look at the last thread, and it's a lot less boring than it sounds.


Spoiler: Tributes


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 2, 2016)

I still would like to be in it.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

It's only 3 AM here and this should keep me awake for that footage

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hey unfair how come you get to be with vins


----------



## mgrev (Apr 2, 2016)

so, if there is 1 of each gender from each district, there is female, males and...?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Hey unfair how come you get to be with vins


Because he was one of the first people to ask to join round 2, and the way I'm adding tributes this time is different.


keven3477 said:


> I still would like to be in it.


ADDED B^)


mgrev said:


> so, if there is 1 of each gender from each district, there is female, males and...?


This time, since there's 3 people per district, I'm doing a pattern. District 1 is Female, Male, Female, District 2 is Male, Female, Male, and so on.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks, hopefully this time some of us wont commit suicide.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

What happens if not all slots are filled


----------



## mgrev (Apr 2, 2016)

hopefully a certain person won't eat poisoned berries. [[YELLS]] U STUPID FOX!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nxwing said:


> What happens if not all slots are filled


they will be filled with characters from videogames etc.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 2, 2016)

I VOLUNTEER AS TRIBUTE 2 NIGHT.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What happens if not all slots are filled


I'll fill them with video game characters and stuff again.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'll fill them with video game characters and stuff again.


I'd like two tacos please


----------



## mgrev (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I'd like two tacos please


pls no.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

@Cherry Pie


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 2, 2016)

I hope I don't die from something really stupid, like not watching where I'm walking and falling of a cliff, or being accidentally shot by a taco.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> @Cherry Pie


Yes, sir.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> I hope I don't die from something really stupid, like not watching where I'm walking and falling of a cliff, or being accidentally shot by a taco.


Suicide <3


Cherry Pie said:


> Yes, sir.


Join us

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

OH YESS IM GONNA BE WITH GRILS


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 2, 2016)

I'll play.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> I VOLUNTEER AS TRIBUTE 2 NIGHT.


ADDED 2 DAY


Cherry Pie said:


> I'll play.


Will add you in a moment.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 2, 2016)

District 3


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

Gonna start working on filling up the empty slots.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Gonna start working on filling up the empty slots.


2 Tacos please


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> 2 Tacos please


taco clipart

EDIT:


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> taco clipart


This:




And this:


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I feel tempted to jokingly throw Foleo in one of the Female slots


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those tacos put the ones I had at taco Bell the other day to shame.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 2, 2016)

Add, Phoenix Wright, Maya Fey and ELYOS and ASMO to the empty slots


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 2, 2016)

Add Adam West, everyones favorite mayor from quahog, Rhode island.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Add, Phoenix Wright, Maya Fey and ELYOS and ASMO to the empty slots


There aren't any more empty slots, I literally just finished filling them.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 2, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> There aren't any more empty slots, I literally just finished filling them.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 2, 2016)

I hope I don't get killed by the baked potato.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

*THE BLOODBATH



*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes, I am not the first person to die this time.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

*DAY 1



*​


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2016)

WHY


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES



*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

Tomato don't throw your life away. Try to live to the end.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 1



*​


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 3, 2016)

Eagerly waiting for taco lady's first victim...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 2



*​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Eagerly waiting for taco lady's first victim...


I'm waiting for me to get killed by taco lady or baked potato...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES




*​
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*NIGHT 2



*​


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

@mgrev What do you want to sing now?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 3*


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm with Pokeman grills


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm with Pokeman grills


HENTAI EDITION


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

God. My real life is bad but it isn't as bad as my fate in aall of these. 

Call and Roll, you better fucking win.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

Turiiismoo!!!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Turiiismoo!!!!


CumTurismo?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 3



*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry Elyos but you had to go.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2016)

RIP @vayanui8


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

I beg you don't cry ;o; ElyosOfTheAbyss


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 3, 2016)

Now that's what I call teamwork! @ElyosOfTheAbyss GEEETTT DUNKED ON!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 4



*​


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

My box that I live in is the best!


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm surprised no one got sponsored by Mtn Dew yet...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

OH HELL NO


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES



*​


SomeGamer said:


> I'm surprised no one got sponsored by Mtn Dew yet...


DAMMIT! The one custom event I forgot to add.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll just leave this fitting song by Hatsune M'coo here.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 4



*​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry vayanui8. It had to be done.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

We need Phoenix Wright and Athena To snuggle together


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 3, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> We need Phoenix Wright and Athena To snuggle together


That's how AuReiNand was born.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 5




*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

what's with lots of people asking to be killed.

Also nice teamwork rileysrjay .


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> what's with lots of people asking to be killed.


What's with all the people refusing it?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> What's with all the people refusing it?


There also seems to be an overall lack of deaths.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 3, 2016)

PSA: I'm now going to sleep. Yeah, I know you will miss me, but come on, it's just a few hours! I beg u don't cry! Instead, blame timezones. If you want, you can wish me a good night which I won't read because I will be obviously sleeping. Cya!


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

Good night

He wont read this.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES



*​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> what's with lots of people asking to be killed.
> 
> Also nice teamwork rileysrjay .


Same to you. How many have died so far?


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

8 dead


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 5



*​


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

Jesus Christ @keven, you're fucking brutal.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

elyos, minnow, games and stuff, white, and camilla all have something in common.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> elyos, minnow, games and stuff, white, and camilla all have something in common.


I see a Psychopath in the making


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 3, 2016)

Shit. Gald I didn't miss this. But I seem to just be holding hands, exploring, and sleeping. Seems about right.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

" I didn't meant to kill them, but this game made me. I had no other choice."


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

I made one where I am sure to win:


Spoiler


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I made one where I am sure to win:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well I'm making my own web software so I can modifiy it to make ElyosOfTheAbyss win but no one else win so TAKE THAT


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I made one where I am sure to win:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


in the last round were 2 were left, they decide on a suicide pact.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> elyos, minnow, games and stuff, white, and camilla all have something in common.


WUT WUT WUT?????


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> in the last round were 2 were left, they decide on a suicide pact.


That would be fun


ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> WUT WUT WUT?????


All killed by keven


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 6




*​


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 3, 2016)

I will have my revenge


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES



*​


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> in the last round were 2 were left, they decide on a suicide pact.


nope


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 6



*​


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

Y u do dis tomat


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2016)

NOOO


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh god why? Nooooooo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It was an honor fighting by your sides, brothers.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 7



*​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

R.I.P.  kumatora, weedZ, and Vinscool


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2016)

Keven is a serial killer now.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES



*​


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

Advice for anyone, WHEN YOU IN THE MIDDLE OF A BATTLE THING YOU DONT FUCKING WONDER THE WOODS UN PREPARED. THATS LIKE GOING TO THE MALL ON BLACK FRIDAY WITHOUT MONEY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> " I didn't meant to kill them, but this game made me. I had no other choice."


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 7



*​


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

Why the hell would you give a Serial Killer medical kit


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Why the hell would you give a Serial Killer medical kit


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder how good I am entertaining the viewers to be receiving so much sponsors.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 8*


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

Keven actually spared someone, something's not right


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Keven actually spared someone, something's not right


Maybe somebody bribed him?


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

At least Keven spared someone


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Maybe somebody bribed him?


Maybe because it was a grill


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Maybe because it was a grill


Or she's a guy


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

See I am not psychotic.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> See I am not psychotic.


That's not what my magic 8 ball said


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> See I am not psychotic.


I'm still not convinced that you've changed your ways, Keven...


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am thinking strategically, if the viewers see me sparing someone they will continue carrying for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 8



*​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I am thinking strategically, if the viewers see me sparing someone they will continue carrying for me.


Thats so you can get more sponsors so you can get better weapons, like explosives.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> Thats so you can get more sponsors so you can get better weapons, like explosives.


I am glad you understand.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rileysrjay said:


> R.I.P. psychopath killer keven


By the way, not dead. Now I wonder who I should go next, any idea rileysrjay.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I am glad you understand.


Dang, Why didn't I think of that strategy?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> I am glad you understand.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


 I though it said you died from exhaustion, not passed out. Whoops.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 9



*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

cherrypie, stop chasing me. I don't want to end up killing you.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

R.I.P. taco lady


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES



*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

I didn't kill this day, maybe I am not a psycho no more.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 9




*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

For a game known as "hunger games" no one is being affected by hunger.


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am keven's unknown sponsor. It's all part of my revenge


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 10



*​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> I am keven's unknown sponsor. It's all part of my revenge


It all makes sense. I must act fast before your plan is carried out and I'm blown up.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> It all makes sense. I must act fast before your plan is carried out and I'm blown up.


ALLAHU AKBAR [[blows you up]]


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel like cherry pie is still stalking me.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I feel like cherry pie is still stalking me.


We are all watching you closely


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I feel like cherry pie is still stalking me.


I stalk everybody.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 10



*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

La-la-lala-la sing a happy song!
La-la-lala-la sing all day long!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*DAY 11



*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry Foleo but I couldn't even if you asked for it. I don't like killing without being provoked.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol keven wtf where is your killing spree


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Lol keven wtf where is your killing spree


He's just trying to get sponsors.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm going to bed. If you start a new hunger games thread, I'll be in it. I also nominate Adam West, mayor of quahog, as tribute.
Good night.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES



*​


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

ATHENA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

Athena deserved to die


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

She sexy


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> She sexy


Maya was the better assistant


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Maya was the better assistant


But annoying


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> But annoying


How can someone as cute as her be annoying?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> How can someone as cute as her be annoying?


YOU DONT REALISE :???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????ZS


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

*NIGHT 11




*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, 'Now' I start thinking about winning.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

I think we can all agree here that when keven thinks about winning, he's thinkong about slaughtering people.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> La-la-lala-la sing a happy song!
> La-la-lala-la sing all day long!


I'm not so sure how should I feel about singing songs with a serial killer...


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I'm not so sure how should I feel about singing songs with a serial killer...


maybe hell spare you later on

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

keven is a nice guy, trust me


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 3, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *FALLEN TRIBUTES
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## TrashyClassy (Apr 3, 2016)

Thats what you get for killing me >


smileyhead said:


> View attachment 44494


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 3, 2016)

At least I haven't been blown up yet.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 3, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> At least I haven't been blown up yet.


Yet.


----------



## joyoshi (Apr 3, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> At least I haven't been blown yet.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Turiiismoo!!!!


I'm after you in the mafia, and in the Hunger Games


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm waiting for you, @Tomato Hentai!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 3, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I'm waiting for you, @Tomato Hentai!!!


Same, I cant believe I actually care what will happen next


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *FALLEN TRIBUTES
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Sht


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I'm waiting for you, @Tomato Hentai!!!


I'm not allowed to use electronics on Sunday which is why I didn't post yesterday, and I'm at school right now and the season link is saved on my laptop, so I can't right now. I'll totally continue when I get home, though.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 4, 2016)

Ha you guys have school already


----------



## mgrev (Apr 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm not allowed to use electronics on Sunday which is why I didn't post yesterday, and I'm at school right now and the season link is saved on my laptop, so I can't right now. I'll totally continue when I get home, though.


What do you do on sundays?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

mgrev said:


> What do you do on sundays?


Watch a bunch of TV, mainly.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Watch a bunch of TV, mainly.


AFAIK that qualifies as electronic, doesn't it?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> AFAIK that qualifies as electronic, doesn't it?


Yeah but what my parents are trying to stop me from doing on Sunday is sitting on my ass playing video games or screwing around on the computer, like I do whenever I have free time.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 4, 2016)

They've tried here too, no luck


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh god, I hope I don't get blown up by Keven. But at this put its probably inevitable.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Watch a bunch of TV, mainly.


Norwegian tv is trash. I have to _help_. _Outside._


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 4, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Norwegian tv is trash. I have to _help_. _Outside._


Poor guy.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 4, 2016)

There's an hour limit per day on video games in  my house. That and I have to do something productive like guitar or coding.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 4, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> Poor guy.


I actually preordered Ratchet & Clank today. Not _that_ poor. First time i've preordered a game actually


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 4, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> There's an hour limit per day on video games in  my house. That and I have to do something productive like guitar or coding.


They've tried that here too


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 4, 2016)

mgrev said:


> I actually preordered Ratchet & Clank today. Not _that_ poor. First time i've preordered a game actually


The new Ratchet and clank looks very good. I've got the ps2 ones on my Vita. Shame I don't have a ps4 though.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Watch a bunch of TV, mainly.


I just can't. YT gives me the freedom to watch what I want when I want. (Thankfully, there's no YT Red here! ) 


rileysrjay said:


> That and I have to do something productive like guitar or coding.


C'mon, coding is fun!


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 4, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I just can't. YT gives me the freedom to watch what I want when I want. (Thankfully, there's no YT Red here! )
> 
> C'mon, coding is fun!


I enjoy coding, and guitar also( I can play hotel california) but I have a very basic knowledge of html5 and CSS. I'm hoping to learn them both and start learning javascript over the summer.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

*DAY 12*


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 4, 2016)

The Return of the hunger games


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES



*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 5, 2016)

apparently hunger does affect the game then.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2016)

*NIGHT 12



*​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 5, 2016)

Great. I'm sleeping while a serial killer is sitting right next to me, on watch.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

I give you wowz. Gimme wowz.

When is keven going to kill peopel


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 5, 2016)

Soon, just wait for it, we all need to take our shifts watching over each other.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm having issues doing this on my computer (for some reason, brantsteele.net really slows down my computer) so would anyone be interested in taking over for me? I'll PM whoever wants to continue this for me the season link.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

I suggest letting a dead person take over it.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

Screw it, I'll take it


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

someone who is impartial to the remaining survivors should do it. I believe nx fits the description.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't care who does it, as long as they aren't remaining in the hunger games and they don't rig it.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

*THE FEAST



 *​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 7, 2016)

R.I.P. Cherry pie & Come TurismO


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

As of now, the only real remaining tempers are @keven3477, @SomeGamer, @rileysrjay


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

I have become soft haven't I.

Rest in piece @Cherry Pie and @ComeTurismO


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

*DAY 13


 *​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 7, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I have become soft haven't I.


No, it says you question your sanity. At heart, you're still a serial killer.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> No, it says you question your sanity. At heart, you're still a serial killer.


Ah thanks for that, I should remember that while I am stabbing you in the back.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES


 *​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Any chance we can see the kill count status of each player.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 7, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Ah thanks for that, I should remember that while I am stabbing you in the back.


I'm surprised you haven't killed me already, especially during the sleeping different shifts.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm surprised you haven't killed me already, especially during the sleeping different shifts.


Too many witnesses.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

*STATUS


 *​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 7, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Too many witnesses.


Plus, you still have to look good for the cameras to get those explosives.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Freya and rileysrjay seem to be a threat to me.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 7, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Freya and rileysrjay seem to be a threat to me.


Who knows, maybe I'll be the next serial killer...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 7, 2016)

FUCK YOU UNCLE PROTON ASSHOLE FOR KILLING ME
WELL AT LEAST I DIED WITH @Cherry Pie


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 7, 2016)

rileysrjay, be prepared to face the wrath of my big white van.


ComeTurismO said:


> FUCK YOU UNCLE PROTON ASSHOLE FOR KILLING ME
> WELL AT LEAST I DIED WITH @Cherry Pie


Bae


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> rileysrjay, be prepared to face the wrath of my big white van.
> 
> Bae


Ah, crap, not the van! Please, don't do this!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 7, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> Ah, crap, not the van! Please, don't do this!


Too bad


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

*NIGHT 13



 

DAY 14


 


*​


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2016)

_*NO,,,, NOT UNCLE PROTON,,,,,,*_


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

sometimes im a mass serial killer and sometimes I am just moping over the fact I murdered people.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

*ARENA


 

ONLY 3 REMAIN*​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

All I can say now is: that was youre chance to off me.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

*FALLEN TRIBUTES


 *​


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

*NIGHT 14


 

WINNER!


 

PLACEMENTS


 *​


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Noooooooooo!!!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

At least you did quite the progress. From forming a suicide pact, you're now the second placer.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 7, 2016)

Cant say that wasn't satisfying, I killed 6 people in the end.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow, that was a nice finale! Thanks everyone! Especially my dear unknown sponsors. (Why no Mtn Dew?)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 7, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Noooooooooo!!!


HAHAHAHHAAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## mgrev (Apr 7, 2016)

we need round 3


----------



## TrashyClassy (Apr 7, 2016)

count me in round 3 m k m


----------



## joyoshi (Apr 7, 2016)

If i get in the next one i'll kill u all


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 7, 2016)

I hoped I wouldn't die stupidly, but I did. Anyways, if there's another hunger games, I'll be in it.


----------



## MissingNO123 (Apr 8, 2016)

How do I sign up for a spot in round 3


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 8, 2016)

MissingNO123 said:


> How do I sign up for a spot in round 3


You just did. I'm sure Tomato Hentai will have a look at this thread. With that said, count me in for round 3!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 8, 2016)

I sign myself and bortz up, on the house


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 9, 2016)

nxwing is the one hosting now, it does not look like he is going to do one yet.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 9, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> nxwing is the one hosting now, it does not look like he is going to do one yet.


I only got permission to do this round. Tomato Hentai is still in charge of round 3


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Apr 9, 2016)

I want to be in Round 3, guys.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

I might host for the next round if anybody is interested.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 10, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I might host for the next round if anybody is interested.


JUST DO IT


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


> JUST DO IT


DONT LET YOUR DREAMS BE DREAMS

JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

I will, I have it open but I just don't know how to print the image.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 10, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I will, I have it open but I just don't know how to print the image.


There's a Chrome plugin for that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> I will, I have it open but I just don't know how to print the image.


Full page screen capture then just crop it


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

okay if found a way. expect it soon.


----------

